# Blue Fawn?



## beccapottersays (Apr 21, 2009)

a few months ago i got my boyfriend a pitbull pup for christmas. the dog didn't have papers, or anything. im still in contact with the woman i got the dog from.

i asked her what his bloodline is. and she said blue fawn.

i went to go look that up, and it was only mentioned as a color.

she said she'd make copies of his parents papers for me.
which i know i could then go from there, right?

ANYWAYS. main question.

is "blue fawn" a color or a bloodline? and if the woman is just crazy. where do i go once i get the my puppy's parents papers, to figure out bloodline and to register my dog?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Blue Fawn is NOT a blood line it a color. Back Yard Breeders are notorious for using colors as bloodlines. Red nose, blue nose, are all COLORS they are not bloodlines. A bloodline would be something like Boudreaux, or Jeep, or Gotti, or Razors Edge.

The woman isn't crazy just uneducated. Also you shouldn't be getting copies of the parents papers you should be getting puppy paperwork that is specific to the dog you bought. copies of the parents paperwork won't do anything. Once you get the puppy paperwork you fill it out and send it in to whichever registry the dog is with.


----------



## beccapottersays (Apr 21, 2009)

she doesnt have any paperwork for the puppies.
but i'd like to get my dog somehow all squared away.

is there anyway to go about doing that. 
or am i just out of luck, if the parents info wont do anything?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

you cannot get your dog registered unless she registers the litter and gets you the puppy paperwork. 

You MIGHT be able to go to whichever registry they dogs are with and try to get papers if the breeder is negligent in getting the paperwork done but it is a big process and a pain in the butt. Also both parents MUST be registered with the SAME registry to get any type of paperwork.


----------



## beccapottersays (Apr 21, 2009)

hmm looks like i'll be doing some work.

thank you.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

It will be a very long process if she does not register the litter. I would ask her to do that before you try to get the dog registered on your own.

BTW Welcome to the forum


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

If I were you I would contact the breeder first, and ask which registry her dogs are registered with. It is really only worth getting papers if it is a reputable registry. If it is CKC or ACA, the papers don't mean much, pretty much anything can be put down on those papers and you won't know if it's true or not. If the pup is UKC, ADBA, or AKC (probably not, unless it is an amstaff) then you can contact the registry and see if they have a record of the litter being registered. If the breeder fails to help you, you can at least report her to the registry and the BBB, it probably won't help you, but it might help other people not get taken advantage of.


----------



## beccapottersays (Apr 21, 2009)

here is the thing tho. she really isn't a breeder. 
her two big pretty pits just so happen to have a litter.

i don't know. i really went into this uneducated.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

doesn't matter. If they are registered she CAN and SHOULD register the litter. Its just the responsible thing to do. You might be out of luck though.


----------



## beccapottersays (Apr 21, 2009)

its been about 6months since they were born.
if she hasn't by now, im assuming she can't.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, you live and learn. I hope you didn't pay a fortune for the pup, but no matter what, it's your pup and you will love it no matter what. I assume you don't plan to breed, so the papers dont matter as much anyway. If she gives you copies of the parents' papers, you can at least look up the dogs in the pedigree so you know where your pup came from, and maybe what kind of physical traits might show up.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

she can send in the paperwork almost any time I believe.
I got Bomber at 6 years old and I sent in his puppy paperwork.

Just had to pay a late registration fee.


----------



## beccapottersays (Apr 21, 2009)

my boyfriend wants to breed him, and if not that a stud service. but he has got a lot to learn before he does anything.

our boy Rocky is a beautiful dog, i don't blame him for wanting to so bad. razor edge breeders have seen our dog and been curious. 

i just like knowing my odds, and wanted to be guided in the right direction.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

I would learn as much as you can before you attempt to breed, its alot of work and dedication. I would really like to see pictures of your pup when you can.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

hmmm

I'd stick around and learn some more before you decide to breed a dog that isn't registered of an unknown bloodline, without any health testing done.


----------



## beccapottersays (Apr 21, 2009)

definitely. i've been doing research here and there. our dog is only 6months, and i know there is a lot to be put into it. 

my boyfriend just likes to talk, but it is something he'd like to do later down the road.



pictures will be up soon. 
i'm new to here, so i'm still
lookin' around.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Just remember that there are a lot of costs and difficulties involved with breeding, and even studding your dog out. There are a lot of tests that your dog should undergo to make sure he is healthy enough to pass on good genes to his offspring. You should also have some king of working or conformation title on him, which will be impossible if he has no papers. 

Having an unaltered male in your home is very difficult, especially with the added kick of it being a pitbull which is a large headstrong breed. Your dog will try to mark his territory on your furniture, and will probably be more dog aggressive. He will seek to get out more often because he will smell other dogs, especially those in heat. It's really hard work to train, work, and care for a male stud dog. So just make sure your boyfriend really does his homework because so many times I hear stories about people learning the hard way, and their furniture is ruined, and their yard dug up, neighbors complaining, and it just makes people feel like their dog is a burden instead of a gift.


----------



## beccapottersays (Apr 21, 2009)

we've had the dog for about 4months. he lives with his sister [same litter] and a 3yr old pit/lab mix girl. hes really good. he punishes himself. if he has an accident inside he runs to his cage and shut it. etc. hes great with people. 5 people live in the house, and people are always stopping by.

he knows his place in the house. he knows he isn't the main man of house.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

The hormones haven't kicked in yet. My bulldog was an angel then at about 10 months, he suddenly started making love to the couch, all the time. After he showed the couch who's boss, he peed on it. Like 5 times a day. I bought a belly band, and he always found a way to squiggle out of it. It was terrible, I immediately made the appointment to have him neutered. His behavior was causing a lot of trouble and fights in the house everyone was angry, and it was just a bad time all around.


----------



## beccapottersays (Apr 21, 2009)

yeah our boy has actually been peeing on the couch a lot lately. 3 times in past 4 days actually.




he puts himself into the cage afterward tho.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

My guy doesn't lift his leg, so he would mount the couch, and when he was done, he would walk/sqat/pee across it a few times. If I even went to the store for 10 miutes the couch would be destroyed, so I started having to turn the couch to the wall so he couldn't get on it. He still humped it, but then he just peed in a puddle next to it. i'm telling you, it can get pretty bad with males, some are just crazy territorial. 

My boy now, would die before he'd pee in the house. No accidents ever. Neutering makes a a male bully a welcome house dog.


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

you should consider getting him fixed if you arent going to be doing shows and if he is not registered. JMO


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

I might be going off on a tangent here and I know nothing about breeding, but if your male is not fixed is the sister? Isn't it possible that dogs will breed with their own littermates


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

I would def get her registered before you plan on doing any breeding. Any person who is educated and is looking to buy a puppy for the purpose of breeding someday wont buy a puppy who has no paperwork. This is because they will want to know the bloodline of the puppy for two reasons. they in return will want to be able to show their potential buyers someday the bloodline and have them be able to resister their puppy. Also if you have a blue fawn chances are it may have came from one of the popular lines that carry a lot of blue and blue fawns(gottiline,greyline,razors edge,monster G line, etc). People who breed the american bullies are always looking at bloodlines to see who came from what and who to breed to bring out desired attributes. If you plan on using him as just a stud the same things apply.Someone who is potentially going to use your dog to breed with theres will most likely want to see where your dog came from etc. Im not saying that you cant breed if u have an unregistered dog but you will be a backyard breeder. theres nothing really wrong with this but understand that you cant charge as much for puppies who arent registered and are unable to be. If you want to be a reputable breeder i would be sure your dog is registered.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Daynes said:


> I might be going off on a tangent here and I know nothing about breeding, but if your male is not fixed is the sister? Isn't it possible that dogs will breed with their own littermates


yeah it's doesn't matter to dogs it they are littermates or offsprings, itf a females in heat and a male is around he'll get on it lol...

But if you don't have papers and showing him I see no real reason to breed there are to many unpapered dogs in shelters why add more? But if I was you I would fix one of them or you will more then likely have yourself a litter on accident and you don't want that to happen and since they're littermates THEN YOU DEFF DON'T WANT IT TO HAPPEN... JMO


----------



## beccapottersays (Apr 21, 2009)

no the sister is.
so we're good.

we're working on getting papers and everything figured out.
i'll be sure to keep you posted.

pictures coming soon.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

what do u mean the "sister is good"? is she spayed? if not, u need to separate those dogs pretty soon, becuz ur boy will mount and inpregnante the sister NO DOUBT. 

there are a few threads in here about breeding and what you should knew BEFORE doing it. check em out, and learn a few a things.  

birthing a litter takes ALOT of work, money, time, effort.... and the list continues. without the proper knowledge, and the proper dogs really, ull just add to the growing lists of Back Yard Breeders out there....


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

please do the breed a favor and not breed him.. Nothing good will come out of it. There are too many homeless pitties out there in shelters looking for their forever homes.


----------

